# Shuhei Yoshida confirms that DRM is coming to PS Vita



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

Oh noes...

Sony's CEO confirms that DRM is coming to PS Vita : gaming

DRM coming to PS Vita - GameSpot.com

DRM coming to vita


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 30, 2013)

Herrh, nice troller, he. But, PS Vita doesn't deserve a new thread for it's game...


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2013)

wrong section?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> wrong section?



How? 'tis a video game thread...


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2013)

Its a video game *console* thread, and there's a section for that


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2013)

Forum > Gaming > Consoles


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its a video game *console* thread, and there's a section for that





Gearbox said:


> Forum > Gaming > Consoles



Erm since when did Death Ray Manta become a video game console?


----------



## vickybat (May 30, 2013)

Since its on pc, the thread is fine.


----------



## Flash (May 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Erm since when did Death Ray Manta become a video game console?





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The *PlayStation Vita* (Japanese: プレイステーション・ヴィータ, Hepburn: _Pureisutēshon Vīta_[SUP]?[/SUP], officially abbreviated *PS Vita*) is a handheld game console manufactured and marketed by Sony Computer Entertainment.[SUP][20][/SUP]


DRM is not a video game console, but PS Vita is.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

DEATH RAY MANTA | Bagfull Of Wrong

It exists on PC as a part of the Bagful of Wrong set.

Also,



			
				Gamerz said:
			
		

> Whether it's on a PC, *console*, on your phone or in your browser, we all love games. Reviews, walkthroughs, *consoles*, easter eggs, cheats, etc., should be posted here.



This description is misleading if console games are not allowed here. The description should be updated to fix that.

If this thread is moved to consoles, fine. But then the posts about wrong section should be deleted to keep things in perspective


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This description is misleading if console games are not allowed here. The description should be updated to fix that.



That's a loop hole over there  I guess nobody bothered to change it even after starting a new section console related stuff.

EDIT - oops, sorry. I didn't even look at the article, and thought it was the actual DRM  No need to move the thread


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

PC fanboys having heartburn 

Another unknown indie game comes to Vita


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> PC fanboys having heartburn
> 
> Another unknown indie game comes to Vita



This game was there back in the NES days mate.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> This game was there back in the NES days mate.




Another unknown indie old game comes to Vita


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Another unknown indie old game comes to Vita



 much more accurate 

But it is a new game made from scratch  [the previous statement is still valid, lol]


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> PC fanboys having heartburn



Its not about the pc port, people actually thought DRM was Digital Rights Management, turns out its a game. Yoshida's troll worked on some


----------



## shuhailnp (May 30, 2013)

When i saw this thread i thought it was my name der !!!


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

Death Ray Manta, no longer on Greenlight | WE MAKE THE COPS LOOK DUMB

DRM is being removed from steam greenlight.



Extreme Gamer said:


> This game was there back in the NES days mate.



Wat. "The NES days" didn't end after September 2012.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Death Ray Manta, no longer on Greenlight | WE MAKE THE COPS LOOK DUMB
> 
> DRM is being removed from steam greenlight.
> 
> ...



The heyday of the NES was not in 2012 mate. Now I'm not talking about clones or remakes.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The heyday of the NES was not in 2012 mate. Now I'm not talking about clones or remakes.



Exactly. This game came out in September 2012 while you claimed "This game was there back in the NES days mate."


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 1, 2013)

Hehe noob me thought it was DRM as in digital rights management


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 1, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Hehe noob me thought it was DRM as in digital rights management



Everyone did


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 1, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Exactly. This game came out in September 2012 while you claimed "This game was there back in the NES days mate."


Looks like I misread an article which said pre-NES style gameing and took it to understand that this game existed in those times.


----------

